# VC Layout



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Which do you prefer? Are you a top, middle or bottom, so to speak?










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the middle one gives you only the wow effect but if you don't use it for a trip where you see the entire road, it's better the third one! I like it because the revs counter hypnotises me for the fast gear change and the graphic very hd!
Truthfully, but I don't have it, the first one is the best, ever! It gives you the map, the revs and speed plus some other info on the right!


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Middle for me


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Top... but I dont have the sat nav


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

A curiosity question.

Are Audi rolling out any updates to the VC with added features or options? It seems like the ideal system to do what android and iOS do to add extras with a simple update once in a while.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm a bottom guy


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm a bottom guy


*sn-iggers*

(if I type it without the dash, the forum converts it automatically to "black person" LOL)


----------



## Insignia (Apr 3, 2016)

Top for me


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rev said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bottom guy
> ...


Hahahaha, the forum is too politically correct.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Bottom for me, and then toggle to middle when I am pushing hard. I find the expanded rev counter useful.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Bottom here too, but always up for a change now and then. :lol:


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Top for me, though I still find I don't pay enough attention to the road when using the sat nav so try to go solely on the verbal instructions.


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Bottom for me unless I'm using the Nav.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If I had a TTS, top, if I had sat nav, bottom!!!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

In truth, without the sat nav and Google Earth, the VC doesn't do a great deal, it's very attractive and a very neat solution to cockpit dials, but it's missing it's USP.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Top.

Middle when using satnav in very new (to me) / complex areas


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Top. Driving around mostly in dynamic and getting use to what revs the gears change at.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

+1 for bottom :mrgreen:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

For those who don't have satnav, what do you get on the left?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

moro anis said:


> For those who don't have satnav, what do you get on the left?


I guess any of the other things you can display there if you do have sat nav: phone, radio/media, short/long term trip

I mainly use the middle view as the other two don't display enough map for me.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

moro anis said:


> For those who don't have satnav, what do you get on the left?


I usually have the tracklist on the left and on the right I have the time/date.

Sometimes I switch the left one to the consumption, then quickly switch it back again and pretend I never saw it :lol:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I use the bottom layout most of the time occasionally using the middle layout to scan the map. The missus use the middle layout almost all the time.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Middle.
If you've got it, flaunt it


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

deeve said:


> Middle.
> If you've got it, flaunt it


+1


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A few more for you, including Pokemon. Obviously. The mpg in the middle one seems familiar.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

